# My right lat has been spazzing and twitching all day...



## TwisT (Oct 20, 2010)

Two really hot showers, a rub from the girl, still twitching.

Any suggestions? 

-TG


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 20, 2010)

TimGreenly said:


> Two really hot showers, a rub from the girl, still twitching.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> -TG


 I get the same thing in my left thigh. I find that stretching helps a lot. I can actually watch the twitching in my thigh. It`s very weird.


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2010)

yoga!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 21, 2010)

You might have a slightly pinched nerve somewhere. These things tend to work themselves out. If it lasts more than a couple of days, it probably wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. What's your potassium intake look like?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 21, 2010)

LSD flashbacks.  Don't worry, I get 'em all the time.  All you have to do is








Holy shit!!!








Wowwwwwwwwwww








and they'll go away.


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

got to deal with it until its gone, i get it in my biceps and triceps alot, its just you caught something during your workout. it will eventually go away on its own. i get it at about every 3 month intervals if i do to much work in the gym and dont stretch the muscle before exercising them.


----------



## caangelxox (Oct 23, 2010)

grab a foam roller and put it under your armpit. You know your in the right spot when you feel tenderness.


----------

